# [emerge] dbus & python USE flag! (abandon)

## Smain91

Voilà, quand j'éssai d'installer listen.

```
emerge media-sound/listen

...

sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 does not actually support the python USE flag!

...
```

Pourriez vous m'aider à interpréter cette erreur?Last edited by Smain91 on Sun Dec 17, 2006 12:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Smain91

Personne n'a une idée plz?

----------

## netfab

Le flag python a été retiré de sys-apps/dbus lors du passage à la version 1.0.2.

L'ebuild de listen n'a pas été mis à jour.

----------

## nemo13

 *Smain91 wrote:*   

> Voilà, quand j'éssai d'installer listen.
> 
> ```
> emerge media-sound/listen
> 
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

Avec mon super accent marseillais , il te dit que dbus fait la gueule car t'essaye de lui fourguer en douce le support de python mais que cette feignasse de devell a préféré passer son temps à boire des bières  plustôt que boulôter .  :Wink: 

Plus serieusement :

dans ton make.conf tu dois avoir le drapeau "python" mais pas de bol cette version de dbus ne le supporte pas encore

```
sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  0.61-r1 0.62-r1 0.62-r2 [m](~)1.0.2

     Installed versions:  0.62-r1(14:17:00 18.11.2006)(X -debug -doc gtk -mono python -qt3 -qt4 -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other
```

tu as le problème maintenant car la version 0.62 le supportait.

pour contourner ce petit contretemps :

 *Quote:*   

> crée s'il n'existe pas le fichier /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> met y la ligne suivante 
> 
> sys-apps/dbus -python
> ...

 

A+

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

KageBunshinNoGentoo = Smain91, je viens de changer de pseudo.

J'ai effectué les commandes que tu as cité nemo13 mais il y a toujours le même message d'erreur lors de l'emerge.

N'y a t'il pas un paramètre à initialiser dans le make.conf pour prendre en compte le fichier /etc/portage/package.use?

EDIT : J'ai aussi essayé la commande : "USE="-python" emerge media-sound/listen" qui doit avoir, à peu près le même résultat que ce que tu m'as conseillé de faire. Non?

----------

## nemo13

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> KageBunshinNoGentoo = Smain91, je viens de changer de pseudo.
> 
> 

  Ha la vache tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> N'y a t'il pas un paramètre à initialiser dans le make.conf pour prendre en compte le fichier /etc/portage/package.use?

 non mais lire le man de portage ce n'est pas mortel   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai aussi essayé la commande : "USE="-python" emerge media-sound/listen" qui doit avoir, à peu près le même résultat que ce que tu m'as conseillé de faire. Non?

 

sauf qu'avec cette syntaxe ton - python sera bouffé à la prochaine mise à jour.

cette façon de faire est à oublier au profit de fichiers /etc/portage/package.qqqchose

A priori listen est un paquet ~ , es-tu en architecture ~ ?

on ne sait donc pas trop quelle version de listen tu essayes d'emerger

```
slocate listen |grep ebuild

/usr/portage/media-sound/listen/listen-0.4.3-r2.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-sound/listen/listen-0.4.3-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-sound/listen/listen-0.4.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-sound/listen/listen-0.5_beta1-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/dev-tinyos/listen/listen-1.1.15.ebuild
```

A+

Edit : avant de voir listen, ne serait-il pas préférable de résoudre le pb de ta carte son ?

----------

## nemo13

Bon ton listen se mord la queue .( de serpent  ok   :Arrow:   )

Si nous prenons :

 *Quote:*   

> cat /usr/portage/media-sound/listen/listen-0.4.3.ebuild

 

```
...blabla ...

pkg_setup() {

        if ! built_with_use media-libs/libgpod python ; then

                echo

                eerror "In order to install iPod suport, you need to have media-libs/libgpod"

                eerror "with 'python' in your USE flags. Please add that flag,"

                eerror "re-emerge libgpod, and then emerge listen."

                die "media-libs/libgpod is missing the python binding."

        fi

        if ! built_with_use sys-apps/dbus python ; then

                echo

                eerror "In order to install Listen, you need to have sys-apps/dbus"

                eerror "with 'python' in your USE flags. Please add that flag,"

                eerror "re-emerge dbus, and then emerge listen."

                die "sys-apps/dbus is missing the python binding."

        fi

....
```

donc si je ne me gourre pas :

si tu veux le support de l'Ipod il t'installera

```
=media-libs/libgpod
```

ors ce paquet à besoin du drapeau python

mais le paquet sys-apps/dbus 10.des brouettes n'aime pas python alors que listen veut dbus "pythoné"

donc il te faut python mais sans l'avoir   :Confused: 

ta solution :

```
sys-apps/dbus -python dans /etc/portage/package.use

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.1 dans /etc/portage/package.mask

python dans /etc/make.conf
```

Ça devrait rouler

A+

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Toujours pareil,

```
listen-0.5_beta1-r1.ebuild, line 62:   Called built_with_use 'sys-apps/dbus' 'python'

  eutils.eclass, line 1617:   Called die

!!! sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 does not actually support the python USE flag!

```

Sinon c'est pas grave, je vais me rabbatre sur un autre soft pour les fichiers audio, mais je l'aimais bien celui là.

Qu'est ce que tu entends par architecture ~? Moi c'est i686 mais je sais pas si c'est l'info qu'il te faut.

----------

## nemo13

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> listen-0.5_beta1-r1
> 
> 

 

En gros les paquets de gentoo sont classables en deux mondes

les moins récents qualifiés de stables

les plus récents qualifiés d'instables

d'après le site des Ebuild de gentoo

listen dans les  instables et la béta ...est ,ma fois  ,comme son nom 

tu as toujours :

```
sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 does not actually support the python USE flag! 
```

normal car c'est la version 1.0.2.

A priori tu n'as pas fait la manip des package.masq --> tu n'avanceras pas sur listen.

 *Quote:*   

> Qu'est ce que tu entends par architecture ~? Moi c'est i686 mais je sais pas si c'est l'info qu'il te faut

 

on ne se comprend pas . envoie le résultat de emerge info et je te montre.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Sorry pour le délai, je bosse aussi le samedi, snif.

Voici le résultat d'un emege --info :

```

Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Fri, 15 Dec 2006 04:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa alsa_cards_Emu10k1 apache2 apm audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers dba dbus dga dio dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc evo ffmpeg firefox flash fortran ftp gb gd gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imap innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libg++ mad mng mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia odbc ogg pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python readline reflection session speex spl ssl tcpd theora tk truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia videos vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml xorg xpm xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks!

----------

## nemo13

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> je bosse aussi le samedi

 

je ne peux que compatir  :Confused: 

mauvaise et bonne nouvelle pour toi

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

signifie que tu es en "instable" (bien grand mot )

mauvaise nouvelle car tu prends les baffes avant les autres ( style paquets en alpha ..beta..  )

il va falloir que tu apprennes à jouer du /etc/portage/package.mask 

et lire le contenu des ebuilds pour essayer de voir là où çà dérappe.

Bonne nouvelle tu pourras aider les autres plus rapidement  :Wink:   :Wink: 

donc pour en revenir à listen (si tu le veux toujours   :Very Happy:  )

A faire en tant que root 

```
mkdir /etc/portage/package.mask
```

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask
```

tu y mets :

```
# 2006-12-16 je conserve dbus en stable pour le moment avec le drapeau python

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.1
```

```
emerge -avt dbus
```

si cela ne marche pas poste la sortie d'emerge

sinon bonne écoute

A+

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut nemo13

nouveau message d'erreur :

```

* In order to install Listen, you need to have sys-apps/dbus

 * with 'python' in your USE flags. Please add that flag,

 * re-emerge dbus, and then emerge listen.

....

!!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.5_beta1-r1 failed.

...

!!! sys-apps/dbus is missing the python binding.
```

Je pensais bien avoir éffectué le downgrade mais un emerge search me donne :

```
*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.62-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.62-r2

```

j'ai bien créé le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask

```

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.1

```

Une idée?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut, 

C'est bon t'as bien downgradé dbus, puisque c'est la 0.62-r2   :Wink: 

Ben sinon tu peux mettre le USE flag python à dbus maintenant je pense !   :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Salut, 
> 
> C'est bon t'as bien downgradé dbus, puisque c'est la 0.62-r2  
> 
> Ben sinon tu peux mettre le USE flag python à dbus maintenant je pense !  

 

oui en passant par /etc/portage/package.use de préférence  :Very Happy: 

-> KBNG tu y es presque

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut Tuxicomane,

En effet j'avais complètement zapper d'enlever 

```
sys-apps/dbus -python
```

de mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use

J'ai re-emergé (c'est bien francais ça,   :Laughing:  ) dbus puis listen.

Nouveau message

```

Listen require python-gnome

...

!!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.5_beta1-r1 failed.

...

!!! make failed

```

Je crois que c'est pas une bonne idée de mettre ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". Non?

Au moins ça me permet d'apprendre plein de choses.

Je vais continuer à chercher.

----------

## nemo13

oups nous nous sommes croisé  :Laughing: 

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est pas une bonne idée de mettre ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". Non?
> 
> Au moins ça me permet d'apprendre plein de choses.
> ...

 

Comme on dit : "c'est formateur"

----------

## nemo13

euh je ne suis pas prog mais ta log dit  *Quote:*   

> Listen require python-gnome...
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.5_beta1-r1 failed....
> 
> !!! make failed 

 mais l'ebuild dit :

```
DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

  bla..bla..

         dev-python/gnome-python

        dev-python/gnome-python-extras"

#       libsexy? ( dev-python/sexy-python )
```

t'es sùr de vouloir listen ?

' quoique libsexy  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

essaye audacious  :Wink: 

```
eix gnome-python 

* dev-python/gnome-python

     Available versions:  

        (1)     [M]1.4.2

        (2)     2.10.0 2.12.1 (~)2.12.3 2.12.4 (~)2.16.0 2.16.2

     Homepage:            http://www.pygtk.org/

     Description:         GNOME 2 bindings for Python
```

c'est quoi la version de listen ? une béta   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Depuis le dowgrade, je n'arrive plus à booter le serveur X.

J'ai donc remis la version que j'avais au début mais rien à faire, ca plante à l'initialisation de gdm.

j'ai fait un emerge --update --newuse --deep  world, mais je sais pas si ca va changer quelque chose. Je vous tiens au courant et je posterai le message d'erreur.

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## nemo13

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Depuis le dowgrade, je n'arrive plus à booter le serveur X

 

désolé  :Crying or Very sad: 

pour gdm je n'ai pas d'idée car je ne l'utilise pas ( je lance par un startxcfe en console )

que te donne un startx ?

----------

## netfab

Essaye un revdep-rebuild.

Et pour listen, il y a le bug #157720, dans lequel un patch pour l'ebuild de listen est proposé, bien que ce patch ne me paraisse pas très catholique, étant donné qu'il oblige tous les systèmes stables à installer la dernière version de dbus.

Dans le patch j'aurai plutôt proposé ceci :

```

      >=sys-apps/dbus-0.50

      || (

         dev-python/dbus-python

         (

            <sys-apps/dbus-0.90

            >=sys-apps/dbus-0.50

         )

      )

```

et :

```

      if has_version "<sys-apps/dbus-0.90"; then

         if ! built_with_use sys-apps/dbus python ; then

            eerror "In order to install Listen, you need to have sys-apps/dbus"

            eerror "with 'python' in your USE flags. Please add that flag,"

            eerror "re-emerge dbus, and then emerge listen."

            die "sys-apps/dbus is missing the python binding."

         fi

      fi

```

A tester...

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

En réflechissant, je me suis dit qu'il était préférable d'avoir un système stable parceque je compte y installer Oracle pour mes études.

Donc je ferai un ghost à la fin de cette réinstal avec un système tout neuf, tout propre, puis je pourrai éventuellement faire des tests comme le propose netfab.

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

dommage  :Confused: 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à clôturer ton topic.

tu édites ton premier message

tu mets dans ton titre (abandon ) en fin de ligne.

A bientôt sur le forum

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci pour ton aide nemo13.

----------

